# A Walk Around the Greenhouse



## paphreek (Jan 6, 2011)

I took a walk around the greenhouse on a sunny day a few days ago, and photographed some of the non Paphs in bloom.

Pleurothalis rowleei






Stelis mayari





Stelis superbiens





Dracula felix in bud


----------



## paphreek (Jan 6, 2011)

Dendrobium mohlianum





Same plant back lit the way I see it in the morning





Blc. Momilani Rainbow 'The Gypsy'





Blc. Golden Mul


----------



## paphreek (Jan 6, 2011)

Maxillaria tenufolia





Howeara Lava Burst





Phrag Sedenii


----------



## paphreek (Jan 6, 2011)

Phal Cat's Paw Firebird 'Montclair' HCC/AOS





Phal (Fortune Buddha x Sara Lee)





A white Phal





A pair of pinks


----------



## paphreek (Jan 6, 2011)

Finally, I had to take a picture of at least one Paph that had just opened: Paph ([Jolix x Lovely Yard] x helenae)


----------



## tenman (Jan 6, 2011)

All very nice, esp. the dark phal and the very well-bloomed pleuro. I have toyed with the idea of getting a Den.mohlianum before; the flowers are lovely; what size are they?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, Ross -- what a wonderful growing space! You must be totally thrilled!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 6, 2011)

tenman said:


> All very nice, esp. the dark phal and the very well-bloomed pleuro. I have toyed with the idea of getting a Den.mohlianum before; the flowers are lovely; what size are they?



The flowers are about an inch across. The canes are less than 12" and are growing in a 3" clay pot.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 6, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow, Ross -- what a wonderful growing space! You must be totally thrilled!



I'm very happy with the results so far. I spent this afternoon sunning and repotting plants in 70+ degrees comfort while it was 10F(-12C) outside. I spend a good part of every day I'm home there. I suspect you'll be doing the same thing shortly.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice Stelis plants! Those are a genus that I would like to start collecting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2011)

paphreek said:


> I'm very happy with the results so far. I spent this afternoon sunning and repotting plants in 70+ degrees comfort while it was 10F(-12C) outside. I spend a good part of every day I'm home there. I suspect you'll be doing the same thing shortly.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 6, 2011)

Everything looks wonderful Ross!!! I'm jealous jealous jealous.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 6, 2011)

Great collection there. That dark purple phal is gorgeous. Beautiful growing space too.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 6, 2011)

green w/envy. stunning collection!
?-is the house construction double or triple wall?


----------



## paphreek (Jan 6, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> green w/envy. stunning collection!
> ?-is the house construction double or triple wall?



25mm triple wall


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 6, 2011)

wow... what a collection! I'm sure jealous...


----------



## jblanford (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW!! Ross what a great space, as I look at the blooms I see alot of other things in the background, I can only wonder how great that must be. Thanks...Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 7, 2011)

All look great!

e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like you had some budding / blooming explosion since you moved into your gh !!!! Jean


----------



## hchan (Jan 7, 2011)

Greenhouse envy...


----------



## etex (Jan 7, 2011)

Fabulous blooms!! All your plants are settling in well and look very happy in your new greenhouse.


----------



## Hera (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tour, I'll be moving in next week..........:drool:


----------

